# fixed tools



## Chino-Melendez

I'd really appreciate some help. I'm in a bind.  I need to know what 'fixed tools' means.  I know that it refers to drill presses, jig saws, band saws, etc etc.  But I've Googled "fixed tools" and I don't find much insight on it.  I need to know why they are called 'fixed tools' first, and that will hopefully help me to find a good translation.  As of right now, we are calling them 'herramientas fijas'.

Here is the context: 
Any employee using portable fixed tools (drill press, jig or band saw, etc) must not wear loose clothing. Anyone with long hair must tie back the hair or wear acceptable hear protection while operating equipment. 

Thanks!


----------



## Lnewqban

Any employee using portable fixed tools:

Me parece que las herramientas no pueden ser fijas y portátiles al mismo tiempo.

Estas máquinas de taller que son pesadas o ancladas se conocen como máquinas herramientas, sean rotativas o alternantes.

Por herramienta se conocen las que son ligeras o portátiles, ya sean manuales u operadas por baterías.


----------



## Chino-Melendez

Ay, caray, ya estoy más confundido. ¿Qué me sugieres?


----------



## rodelu2

Chino-Melendez said:


> I'd really appreciate some help. I'm in a bind.  I need to know what 'fixed tools' means.  I know that it refers to drill presses, jig saws, band saws, etc etc.  But I've Googled "fixed tools" and I don't find much insight on it.  I need to know why they are called 'fixed tools' first, and that will hopefully help me to find a good translation.  As of right now, we are calling them 'herramientas fijas'.
> 
> Here is the context:
> *Any employee using portable fixed tools (drill press, jig or band saw, etc) must not wear loose clothing. Anyone with long hair must tie back the hair or wear acceptable hear protection while operating equipment.
> *
> Thanks!



Si lo indicado en rojo es el original, se refiere a ambas, fijas y portátiles ya que un drillpress es fijo, un jigsaw es portátil y bandsaw hay de las dos. Sugiero que debe ser "portable *or* fixed tools". Tiene sentido además porque las condiciones de seguridad son aplicables a fijas y portátiles. Me atrevo también a sugerir que el original es inglés como segundo idioma ya que lo correcto es "hear*ing* protection".


----------



## k-in-sc

Fixed tools as opposed to hand-held tools. It doesn't mean they're not portable.
Hearing protection  Probably just a typo.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Coincido con rodelu2, me cierra mucho mejor "portable *or* fixed tools" (aunque también hay caladoras de banco).

Respecto de *hear protection*, no me convence mucho la opción de *hearing* por la presencia de ese "*or*", ya que parece que se está refiriendo a algún otro método de protección por el pelo largo. Quizás *head protection* (aunque un casco no proteje específicamente ante accidentes por el pelo largo) o *hair protection* (me parece más esta última).


----------



## rodelu2

Hakuna Matata said:


> Coincido con rodelu2, me cierra mucho mejor "portable *or* fixed tools" (aunque también hay caladoras de banco).
> 
> Respecto de *hear protection*, no me convence mucho la opción de *hearing* por la presencia de ese "*or*", ya que parece que se está refiriendo a algún otro método de protección por el pelo largo. Quizás *head protection* (aunque un casco no proteje específicamente ante accidentes por el pelo largo) o *hair protection* (me parece más esta última).


Good point!


----------



## k-in-sc

Head protection 
Hair protection 

Hand-held tools: no stand
Fixed tools: attached to a stand
Examples


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Sin embargo:
https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=safety+hair+protection
aunque mayormente parece referirse a la industria alimenticia.

Aunque éste http://www.joe-ks.com/archives_aug2010/HairSafety.htm parece cumplir muy bien ambos preceptos


----------



## Chino-Melendez

Hakuna Matata said:


> Coincido con rodelu2, me cierra mucho mejor "portable *or* fixed tools" (aunque también hay caladoras de banco).
> 
> Respecto de *hear protection*, no me convence mucho la opción de *hearing* por la presencia de ese "*or*", ya que parece que se está refiriendo a algún otro método de protección por el pelo largo. Quizás *head protection* (aunque un casco no proteje específicamente ante accidentes por el pelo largo) o *hair protection* (me parece más esta última).



I'm sorry, eso fue un error... Debe ser '*hair'. 
Hair protección *


----------



## rodelu2

Hakuna Matata said:


> Coincido con rodelu2, me cierra mucho mejor "portable *or* fixed tools" (aunque también hay caladoras de banco).
> 
> Respecto de *hear protection*, no me convence mucho la opción de *hearing* por la presencia de ese "*or*", ya que parece que se está refiriendo a algún otro método de protección por el pelo largo. Quizás *head protection* (aunque un casco no proteje específicamente ante accidentes por el pelo largo) o *hair protection* (me parece más esta última).



That would be a fretsaw.


----------



## Chino-Melendez

k-in-sc said:


> Fixed tools as opposed to hand-held tools. It doesn't mean they're not portable.
> Hearing protection  Probably just a typo.



yes, it's supposed to be *hair protection*. Sorry.


----------



## Chino-Melendez

The English text doesn't say 'portable or fixed tools', it just says 'portable fixed tools' (no or).


----------



## k-in-sc

I don't think it should have an "or."


----------



## rodelu2

Chino-Melendez said:


> The English text doesn't say 'portable or fixed tools', it just says 'portable fixed tools' (no or).


And your point is?


----------

